
Top Books for Entrepreneurs. List them. - croatian

======
Kaizyn
This has come up a couple times before. However, specifically for
entrepreneurs, the books to read are:

    
    
      1) How to Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie
      2) Musashi's The Book of Five Rings
      3) Gonzo Marketing by Christopher Locke
      4) Getting Things Done by David Allen
      5) What Management Is by Joan Magretta
    

There are other books, but less relevant in a business context.

------
davidw
It's been a while since I've flogged this:

<http://www.squeezedbooks.com>

I bought a lot of those books because they seemed good or came with
recommendations.

------
ajkates
Smart Startups - David Silver

A great read for web entrepreneurs.

------
chadboyda
The Four Steps to the Epiphany - Steven Gary Blank

